# Stingiest midweek operators?



## skiNEwhere (Dec 16, 2014)

I wanted to compile a list of ski areas that generally keep a lot of terrain closed mid-week.

For example, Sunday River doesn't run the Locke Mtn triple or Oz quad. I know some ski areas will intentionally keep trails closed to preserve the snow for the weekend. Who's the best, and who's the worst in this regard?


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2014)

Pico and Magic shut down midweek all winter long!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2014)

Quantum Leap Triple always bothered me being closed more than those other lifts.  QL can be a great little bump run.  Having to take the Aurora Chair up and traverse back over to lap that trail is a pain.  Upper stuff on OZ is really nothing, though it's nice to not have to Traverse.  Upper Locke is cool, but I don't care for it as much as QL.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mount Snow rotates between Beartrap and the Sunbrook Quad midweek.  If just the Quad is running Beartrap is inaccessible.  If Beartrap is running than you have to ride up Beartrap and survive Long John back to the base to take the Bluebird back up to the summit.  Meanwhile, Canyon Quad is on every midweek day and it serves the same terrain as the Bluebird.  I'd rather have both Sunbrook lifts with Canyon Quad weekends only.


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Quantum Leap Triple always bothered me being closed more than those other lifts.  QL can be a great little bump run.  Having to take the Aurora Chair up and traverse back over to lap that trail is a pain.  Upper stuff on OZ is really nothing, though it's nice to not have to Traverse.  Upper Locke is cool, but I don't care for it as much as QL.



QL is a tough one. The terrain isn't worth running the lift on its own because that trail is almost always a scraped off mess that skiers avoid. Sometime in the last 2 seasons I hit it early on a morning with 2 feet of pow. It was basically a sheet of ice while the rest of SR was a joy.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Mount Snow rotates between Beartrap and the Sunbrook Quad midweek.  If just the Quad is running Beartrap is inaccessible.  If Beartrap is running than you have to ride up Beartrap and survive Long John back to the base to take the Bluebird back up to the summit.  Meanwhile, Canyon Quad is on every midweek day and it serves the same terrain as the Bluebird.  I'd rather have both Sunbrook lifts with Canyon Quad weekends only.



This one is ridiculous to me as well. No reason for Canyon to run mid week.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2014)

Killington was very unstingy yesterday by running the needles eye chair, OL chair, and CQ which normally don't run midweek


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 16, 2014)

Two that come to mind:
- Dartmouth Skiway only operates one of its peaks on weekdays
- Bromley runs their HSQ at pretty slow speed on weekdays


----------



## bigbob (Dec 16, 2014)

Killington will run Needles if the Skyship is not running. Bear chair ran since Sky Peak Quad is not inspected yet.


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2014)

Jay. They will shut stuff down and blame it on the wind if they don't have the people. Learned the hard way last year. A ski patrol member and an instructor mentioned it and had identical stories. One even asked  "Ever notice most of our wind holds are midweek?". Complete bs. I messaged Steve on here and never heard back. The fact the staff would both mention this says a lot. Two days, 5 hours of driving each way, and hundreds in lodging and we never got higher than the Bonny. Thanks!


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 16, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Mount Snow rotates between Beartrap and the Sunbrook Quad midweek.  If just the Quad is running Beartrap is inaccessible.  If Beartrap is running than you have to ride up Beartrap and survive Long John back to the base to take the Bluebird back up to the summit.  Meanwhile, Canyon Quad is on every midweek day and it serves the same terrain as the Bluebird.  I'd rather have both Sunbrook lifts with Canyon Quad weekends only.


IMO, Mt. Snow has lots of Intermediate cruisers, but the Beartrap lift line with moguls is special.  Therefore, I think on weekdays, if they have a choice, Beartrap should be the choice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 16, 2014)

I've heard the oz quad only operates from 10-2, on Saturdays during the busier times of the year.

I don't know how much it used to run, or if it used to run more often, but seems like a total waste. I only rode it twice and the terrain at the top wasn't really that interesting to justify not taking Jordan bowl HSQ and traversing over.

Part of me wonders if it was installed for marketing purposes more than anything during the ASC heyday.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got home from Loon today. South Peak is shuttered midweek. It was 100% I think on the weekend except woods, so strictly financial. New terrain including Angel St and Big Dipper opened today on a Tuesday so not all bad.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 16, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> I just got home from Loon today. South Peak is shuttered midweek. It was 100% I think on the weekend except woods, so strictly financial. New terrain including Angel St and Big Dipper opened today on a Tuesday so not all bad.


I thought the South Peak Trails were accessible from the top of the Gondola.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 16, 2014)

No,  two lifts need to be run to access the terrain. A short transfer lift which runs in both directions, and a HSQ. You may be thinking of North Peak which you can access the lower half from the gondola.


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Part of me wonders if it was installed for marketing purposes more than anything during the ASC heyday.



In support of that theory....After all it is their highest peak (by 30 or 40 feet) over Jordan.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Two that come to mind:
> - Dartmouth Skiway only operates one of its peaks on weekd



Its kinda too bad the Skiway doesn't focus more on the Holts Ledge side. Not only do they only do Winslow during the week but they dont even attempt to make snow on Holts until mid/late January from what I understand.
Holts is the far superior side for challenge but their catering to families and having the lodge on the Winslow side i guess is the reason


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I've heard the oz quad only operates from 10-2, on Saturdays during the busier times of the year.
> 
> I don't know how much it used to run, or if it used to run more often, but seems like a total waste. I only rode it twice and the terrain at the top wasn't really that interesting to justify not taking Jordan bowl HSQ and traversing over.
> 
> Part of me wonders if it was installed for marketing purposes more than anything during the ASC heyday.



The few times I've ridden the OZ chair what I appreciate most is eliminating the run out.  That's more bothersome to me than the traverse over from Jordan.

I think they put the chair in for a couple of reasons.  1 they were adding a new "peak."  It's kind of hard to advertise a new mountain without a chair servicing it.  So, yes, definitely a bit of a marketing component there.

The other thing is that I think someone that the terrain was going to be much more popular than what it is.  I bet they cut it and were like, "People are going to love this and think of it like a Western Bowl skiing experience."   Maybe if they got Jay Peak snowfall, but not at 150" a year.  It's IMO the single worst piece of trail design of any mountain in New England.   The owner must have owned stock in Husqvarna or something as they were WAY too chainsaw happy.  A couple narrow trails and true glades would have been SO much better for the "expert" pod they were trying to create.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The few times I've ridden the OZ chair what I appreciate most is eliminating the run out.  That's more bothersome to me than the traverse over from Jordan.
> 
> I think they put the chair in for a couple of reasons.  1 they were adding a new "peak."  It's kind of hard to advertise a new mountain without a chair servicing it.  So, yes, definitely a bit of a marketing component there.
> 
> The other thing is that I think someone that the terrain was going to be much more popular than what it is.  I bet they cut it and were like, "People are going to love this and think of it like a Western Bowl skiing experience."   Maybe if they got Jay Peak snowfall, but not at 150" a year.  It's IMO the single worst piece of trail design of any mountain in New England.   The owner must have owned stock in Husqvarna or something as they were WAY too chainsaw happy.  A couple narrow trails and true glades would have been SO much better for the "expert" pod they were trying to create.



Agreed, the worst part of kansas is after oz.  I like the oz quad when the jordan quad has long lines, more sheltered from the wind.


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> I just got home from Loon today. South Peak is shuttered midweek. It was 100% I think on the weekend except woods, so strictly financial. New terrain including Angel St and Big Dipper opened today on a Tuesday so not all bad.



Yes, Loon is very tight about South Peak, but I feel like they front like it's open all the time. As a weekday skier, it's availability seems random to me.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2014)

Edd said:


> Yes, Loon is very tight about South Peak, but I feel like they front like it's open all the time. As a weekday skier, it's availability seems random to me.



Pretty sure I saw it rubbing Friday. But I may have my days mixed up.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Mount Snow rotates between Beartrap and the Sunbrook Quad midweek.  If just the Quad is running Beartrap is inaccessible.  If Beartrap is running than you have to ride up Beartrap and survive Long John back to the base to take the Bluebird back up to the summit.  Meanwhile, Canyon Quad is on every midweek day and it serves the same terrain as the Bluebird.  I'd rather have both Sunbrook lifts with Canyon Quad weekends only.





Newpylong said:


> This one is ridiculous to me as well. No reason for Canyon to run mid week.



Canyon runs midweek, regular season daily since for most beginners, its easier to hop on Canyon after concurring the beginner area and head to Snowdance than hike across the base area past the grand summit hotel over to the tumbleweed triple for their next step. I agree that the midweek sunbrook/beartrap rotation thing is BS


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2014)

Bolton closes wilderness during the week I believe


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2014)

Shawnee Peak, ME closes the Sunnyside midweek.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2014)

Saddleback often closes the T Bar midweek.  Though its still possible to access the west side off the double


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2014)

Platty closes all 3 of their lifts non holiday s on Monday to Thursday s.


----------



## reefer (Dec 16, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Canyon runs midweek, regular season daily since for most beginners, its easier to hop on Canyon after concurring the beginner area and head to Snowdance than hike across the base area past the grand summit hotel over to the tumbleweed triple for their next step. I agree that the midweek sunbrook/beartrap rotation thing is BS





Canyon wasn't running yesterday. Maybe cause of early season? Was amazing with only the Bluebird and Challenger running how much terrain you can access. Never had a lift partner all day..............................


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2014)

reefer said:


> Canyon wasn't running yesterday. Maybe cause of early season? Was amazing with only the Bluebird and Challenger running how much terrain you can access. Never had a lift partner all day..............................



It's "early season operations" at Mount Snow from opening day until Christmas week, then mid winter operations until roughly March 1st and then back to "early" season operations from roughly March 1st until closing

And yup, if they spin basically 4 lifts (Bluebird, Challenger, Bear trap and Nitro) that gets you roughly 95% of the mountain available - Mount Snow can maximize terrain access while minimizing lift operations as good, if not better than most any "major" resort in New England


----------



## puckoach (Dec 16, 2014)

Loon has been bean counting more and more.  

I have limited my visits and moved group outings to other hills.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Pretty sure I saw it rubbing Friday. But I may have my days mixed up.



Well technically mid-week, I don't really count Friday as a weekday. A lot of resorts seem to open up more on Friday than they've had open Mon-Thurs due to people taking the day off for a 3 day weekend


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 17, 2014)

drjeff said:


> It's "early season operations" at Mount Snow from opening day until Christmas week, then mid winter operations until roughly March 1st and then back to "early" season operations from roughly March 1st until closing
> 
> And yup, if they spin basically 4 lifts (Bluebird, Challenger, Bear trap and Nitro) that gets you roughly 95% of the mountain available - Mount Snow can maximize terrain access while minimizing lift operations as good, if not better than most any "major" resort in New England



That is a perfect midweek lift line-up right there.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 17, 2014)

MRG....no Practice Slope...no Birdland...WTF


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Jay. They will shut stuff down and blame it on the wind if they don't have the people. Learned the hard way last year. A ski patrol member and an instructor mentioned it and had identical stories. One even asked  "Ever notice most of our wind holds are midweek?". Complete bs. I messaged Steve on here and never heard back. The fact the staff would both mention this says a lot. Two days, 5 hours of driving each way, and hundreds in lodging and we never got higher than the Bonny. Thanks!



I've heard this from more than a few people too, but didnt know if it was cynicism or not.  Interesting to hear that even employees have claimed it.



ScottySkis said:


> Platty closes all 3 of their lifts non holiday s on Monday to Thursday s.



Which just makes the natural trail conditions even better after storms.


----------



## machski (Dec 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The other thing is that I think someone that the terrain was going to be much more popular than what it is.  I bet they cut it and were like, "People are going to love this and think of it like a Western Bowl skiing experience."   Maybe if they got Jay Peak snowfall, but not at 150" a year.  It's IMO the single worst piece of trail design of any mountain in New England.   The owner must have owned stock in Husqvarna or something as they were WAY too chainsaw happy.  A couple narrow trails and true glades would have been SO much better for the "expert" pod they were trying to create.



Bingo, in fact when Oz opened they had a sign stating the same (unlike anything in the east, akin to western bowl skiing).  Maybe first few seasons when they made a ton of snow there but now Oz tends to be a wasteland outside of good natural snow periods.  When possible, they have run Oz when Jordan has been on wind hold (with plenty of snow of course).  Locke, Quantum and Oz all not running mid week is fine, not much terrain lost.


----------



## machski (Dec 18, 2014)

puckoach said:


> Loon has been bean counting more and more.
> 
> I have limited my visits and moved group outings to other hills.



This has been pissing me off.  They close South for almost any reason mid week.  I have the new england pass but if I was a day ticket buyer and got to Loon to find out a good chunk was shutdown for no reason without a ticket discount, I'd go elsewhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd definitely be pissed if I showed up and South Peak was shut down midweek.  As Sunday River was just mentioned, a similar equivalent loss of terrain would be if Sunday River shutdown both Jordan and Oz midweek as a cost savings measure. 

I'm sure that will all change once they build the new South Peak learning area, but shuttering half the mountain (at NH's busiest mountain no less) would really bother me as a pass holder.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> As Sunday River was just mentioned, a similar equivalent loss of terrain would be if Sunday River shutdown both Jordan and Oz midweek as a cost savings measure.
> .


They probably would if the Jordan Grand was not there.


----------



## machski (Dec 18, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> They probably would if the Jordan Grand was not there.



Perhaps, but they have been spinning Jordan since last weekend with only Kansas and lower Lola open with no way to ski in.  Continued midweek this week as well.  My guess is Jordan would run regardless.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 18, 2014)

machski said:


> This has been pissing me off.  They close South for almost any reason mid week.  I have the new england pass but if I was a day ticket buyer and got to Loon to find out a good chunk was shutdown for no reason without a ticket discount, I'd go elsewhere.



I haven't skied this area at Loon, but I would like to.  However, Loon is the kind of place I would avoid like the plague on a weekend...  That's a bummer to see this.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 18, 2014)

This thread is very interesting to me as a guy who only skis on weekends. I didn't realize what I have_ not _been missing! I seldom wait more than 5 minutes for a lift, so the time lost in weekend lines can be offset by starting at 8 instead of 9. Lots of people on the slopes doesn't seem to be a problem for me, though deteriorating snow conditions in the afternoon are. However all the trails are available for me. Weekends cost more, of course. It sounds like when I retire I should ski at Killington.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 18, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I haven't skied this area at Loon, but I would like to.  However, Loon is the kind of place I would avoid like the plague on a weekend...  That's a bummer to see this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Had the boyne pass a few years ago and skiing loon with south peak drastically improves the experience.    Regarding Sunday River, as its been said the lifts they close midweek do not limit access to any terrain except the very top of locke and oz.  Not really a big deal.  Biggest loss is probably Bims Whim.


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 18, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> This thread is very interesting to me as a guy who only skis on weekends. I didn't realize what I have_ not _been missing! I seldom wait more than 5 minutes for a lift,



As a guy who seldom skis on weekends because it's twice as expensive, lift lines suck, there are traffic jams on the way to the mountain and on the way home and motels jack up their rates weekends I know exactly what I've been missing. What secret mountain do you ski  where there are 5 minutes lift lines on weekends? 

....I realize you may want to keep it a secret!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2014)

Wildcat, Burke, Black Mountain, Nh, Pico to name several


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't see closing trails as stingy.  They get most of their customers on weekends.  They bring families and drop many hundreds of $$.   They do what they gotta do to stay in business.  You make your investments where you have the biggest opportunity for returns.

Frankly, while I love empty trails, lines and lodges, it does bother me knowing that it probably costs some of them more to operate for the day than the revenue brought in.

I'll put up with that and the blackout dates to keep them in business.   Also, sending your money to the other operators who have small crowds helps them stay in business too.

That's my story and I'm skiing to it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2014)

I expect some reduction in services for resorts to limit midweek bleeding.  Shutting down 25+% of the terrain like Loon does?  They would lose my season pass revenue.


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I expect some reduction in services for resorts to limit midweek bleeding.  Shutting down 25+% of the terrain like Loon does?  They would lose my season pass revenue.


  They sure are a money machine.  I wonder what percentage of Loonies are pass holders.   I'm sure they get a lot of traffic due to it's convenience from Boston.   $$ talks.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 18, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> As a guy who seldom skis on weekends because it's twice as expensive, lift lines suck, there are traffic jams on the way to the mountain and on the way home and motels jack up their rates weekends I know exactly what I've been missing. What secret mountain do you ski  where there are 5 minutes lift lines on weekends?
> 
> ....I realize you may want to keep it a secret!



Lots of places, though I don't ski that many days and may have stayed home on days when the lift lines are at their worst. But I've had very nice Sundays even at Mt. Snow and Loon by selecting lifts, for instance I've never waited more than 5 minutes for the North Face lifts at Mt. Snow. As far as weekends being more expensive, that's not a consideration for me since paid vacation days are worth a lot more to me than the difference in lift tickets and motel rooms. When I retire it would be a whole different game. That's why I'm interested in who opens the most lifts.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't believe that this thread has made it to page 5 without someone complaining about Gore Mt. yet.  High peaks chair rarely runs. 
They close half or more of the glades then advertise on their trail count page that they are open.  ( I have had employee's tell me that they can have the trail count seem too low week days )  Other thing i have seen is Opening the glades early to mid-afternoon when there was no condition reason to do so.  Nice soft conditions.  That way they can say that the woods was open "on that day" if only for 1-2 hrs to keep traffic down.    I could go on and on.  I live 5 hrs fro Gore and I am a huge fan, But when I arrive and aim straight for the woods only to find ropes up all over the Mt. it really sucks.  
P.S. I ski ski with my kids most of the time and I am not big into teaching them to duck ropes.  Also looks REALLY bad for a travelling patroller to do such things.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Pa. Patroller said:


> I can't believe that this thread has made it to page 5 without someone complaining about Gore Mt. yet.  High peaks chair rarely runs.
> They close half or more of the glades then advertise on their trail count page that they are open.  ( I have had employee's tell me that they can have the trail count seem too low week days )  Other thing i have seen is Opening the glades early to mid-afternoon when there was no condition reason to do so.  Nice soft conditions.  That way they can say that the woods was open "on that day" if only for 1-2 hrs to keep traffic down.    I could go on and on.  I live 5 hrs fro Gore and I am a huge fan, But when I arrive and aim straight for the woods only to find ropes up all over the Mt. it really sucks.
> P.S. I ski ski with my kids most of the time and I am not big into teaching them to duck ropes.  Also looks REALLY bad for a travelling patroller to do such things.



Thats one thing i loved about stratton.. All the woods are a ride at your own risk.. They never put ropes up.. I dont understand at all why gore closes glades at all. Especially if they have lifts operating to get to them  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 18, 2014)

I've never understood New Englanders, especially Bostonians, obsession with loon. The lines are often 20+ minutes on the weekends, It's lots of groomers, and not much, if any, difficult or technical terrain. Of course maybe the latter point is why it's so popular.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> As a guy who seldom skis on weekends because it's twice as expensive, lift lines suck, there are traffic jams on the way to the mountain and on the way home and motels jack up their rates weekends I know exactly what I've been missing. What secret mountain do you ski  where there are 5 minutes lift lines on weekends?
> 
> ....I realize you may want to keep it a secret!



Is in Roxbury


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I've never understood New Englanders, especially Bostonians, obsession with loon. The lines are often 20+ minutes on the weekends, It's lots of groomers, and not much, if any, difficult or technical terrain. Of course maybe the latter point is why it's so popular.



I am with you on that one!  I was at the ski show in a booth and we were asking people about where they ski and Loon was the #1 answer - blew my mind.  I am from NH and I never ski there because the lines do get crazy there.  So many other choice locations!  Maybe Loon is like an iPhone (you are no one until you have one)  Loon (you are no one until you ski there?).


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 18, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> As a guy who seldom skis on weekends because it's twice as expensive, lift lines suck, there are traffic jams on the way to the mountain and on the way home and motels jack up their rates weekends I know exactly what I've been missing. What secret mountain do you ski  where there are 5 minutes lift lines on weekends?
> 
> ....I realize you may want to keep it a secret!



Mt Ellen


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 18, 2014)

People from big cities are used to sitting in line for everything. As long as its convenient  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> As a guy who seldom skis on weekends because it's twice as expensive, lift lines suck, there are traffic jams on the way to the mountain and on the way home and motels jack up their rates weekends I know exactly what I've been missing. What secret mountain do you ski  where there are 5 minutes lift lines on weekends?
> 
> ....I realize you may want to keep it a secret!



There are plenty of places where lines are less than 5 minutes!  I generally only ski on weekends and rarely wait more than five minutes and we skied about 20 different places last year.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Dec 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> I am with you on that one!  I was at the ski show in a booth and we were asking people about where they ski and Loon was the #1 answer - blew my mind.  I am from NH and I never ski there because the lines do get crazy there.  So many other choice locations!  Maybe Loon is like an iPhone (you are no one until you have one)  Loon (you are no one until you ski there?).


They'll answer ease of access. More would go to Cannon, but they're afraid.

DHS had the secret mountains correct. Wildcat, Black NH, Burke.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 18, 2014)

Just wanted to point out that Stratton, the purveyors of one of the if not the most expensive lift ticket in the East is just running 5 of 9 lifts which causes massive bottle necks and over skied trails.   

2 of those lifts don't count as one is a magic carpet and the other is an ancient and slow fixed grip quad from their condos.   Good thing 2 of the lifts are high speed 6 packs.   The other is their new gondola but it's experiencing operational difficulties. 

I think lift tickets are still full price though, even weekdays. 

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------



## gregnye (Dec 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I've never understood New Englanders, especially Bostonians, obsession with loon. The lines are often 20+ minutes on the weekends, It's lots of groomers, and not much, if any, difficult or technical terrain. Of course maybe the latter point is why it's so popular.



But there's a gondolaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! I will do anything and will wait for 20 minutes to be crammed in a box with three other smelly people, so that I can make loud annoying phone calls and gossip about my life while being heard. #loon  #sarcasm

When I ski loon I wake up early and never go down to the base until the end of the day, only skiing North Peak, South Peak and East Basin--thats the only way its bearable. I would never go if the South Peaks closed--Even Waterville has more steep terrain than loon without the South Peak!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> I am with you on that one!  I was at the ski show in a booth and we were asking people about where they ski and Loon was the #1 answer - blew my mind.  I am from NH and I never ski there because the lines do get crazy there.



Nobody goes there...it's too crowded.


----------



## skifree (Dec 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I've never understood New Englanders, especially Bostonians, obsession with loon. The lines are often 20+ minutes on the weekends, It's lots of groomers, and not much, if any, difficult or technical terrain. Of course maybe the latter point is why it's so popular.


because they have a train


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 18, 2014)

skifree said:


> because they have a train



I'm surprised the environmentalists haven't gotten that shut down yet


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 18, 2014)

yeggous said:


> DHS had the secret mountains correct. Wildcat, Black NH, Burke.


Saddleback can't have bad lines, can they?  What are the lines like at Bromley?


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm surprised the environmentalists haven't gotten that shut down yet



In the Live Free or Die state? Please.


----------



## Jully (Dec 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Saddleback can't have bad lines, can they?



Saddleback on the weekends can get pretty rough lines on the double and occasionally on Kennebago midday, upwards of 20 minutes on the double plus ten minute long ride and a ten minute wait for the quad, but that's only on a few Saturdays every season, 5 or 7 days max in February and early March when they do big demo or event days. Sundays and most Saturdays under a 5 minute wait and midweek / late season you'll ski right on every lift


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 18, 2014)

I really have a hard time believing a legitimate 20 minute wait at Saddleback on any day of the ski season. 

Maybe it felt like it.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 18, 2014)

Even the train was closed today. The operator was  unloading the gondy!
(At Loon)


----------



## moguler6 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bear mountain quad at Killington.  Lots of people I ski with are pissed about this.  Personally I like it.  It may take 
longer to ski over there from Skye but you get the place to yourself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I really have a hard time believing a legitimate 20 minute wait at Saddleback on any day of the ski season.
> 
> Maybe it felt like it.



Only I time I went was a Saturday after a rain event.  Rangeley line was 15 minutes for sure that day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Pico and Magic shut down midweek all winter long!



Pico is only closed on Tues-Wed. regular season. Open everyday during peak periods.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 18, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Killington was very unstingy yesterday by running the needles eye chair, OL chair, and CQ *which normally don't run midweek*


Canyon quad runs every Mon, Wed, Fri. the past few years. Bear closed Wed. had cover but conditions were much better in other areas plus not to many people over there. Needle's ran everyday this week, Plenty of snow (natural & manmade) top to bottom on Vertigo, Panic Button, Needles & Cruise Control. Why wouldn't they run the Needle's chair? Something broke on North Ridge chair Tues. afternoon. They were working on it all day yesterday (Wed.) grinding & welding on the top bull wheel. It was running today but something didn't sound quite right at the top terminal.


----------



## puckoach (Dec 19, 2014)

billski said:


> They sure are a money machine.  I wonder what percentage of Loonies are pass holders.   I'm sure they get a lot of traffic due to it's convenience from Boston.   $$ talks.



Having been forced into the Gondola by the weekday closure of 7 Brothers, I have had many discussions with other skiers just as un-happy as I.   Our "class" of customer is full price, or multi-day weekday buyer.

Closing a lift saves about the retail cost of about 4 tickets per day.  

My contribution to reduced ticket sales for this season  will be 28 full day mid-week.  Group  going elsewhere.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 19, 2014)

puckoach said:


> Closing a lift saves about the retail cost of about 4 tickets per.


Is that all???



.


----------



## skiur (Dec 19, 2014)

puckoach said:


> Having been forced into the Gondola by the weekday closure of 7 Brothers, I have had many discussions with other skiers just as un-happy as I.   Our "class" of customer is full price, or multi-day weekday buyer.
> 
> Closing a lift saves about the retail cost of about 4 tickets per day.
> 
> My contribution to reduced ticket sales for this season  will be 28 full day mid-week.  Group  going elsewhere.




Where are your facts for this? between electric and lifties alone you would have to be over the cost of 4 tickets.


----------



## ceo (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Cannon not running the tramway midweek. Though that only loses Tramline and Kinsman Glade, which aren't open much anyway.

EDIT: Maybe it's because they aren't doing that anymore, if their trail and lift report is to be believed.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 20, 2014)

ceo said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Cannon not running the tramway midweek. Though that only loses Tramline and Kinsman Glade, which aren't open much anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it's because they aren't doing that anymore, if their trail and lift report is to be believed.


The "E" Lift (the one that goes up "Profile") gives full access to the upper mountain.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2014)

ceo said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Cannon not running the tramway midweek. Though that only loses Tramline and Kinsman Glade, which aren't open much anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it's because they aren't doing that anymore, if their trail and lift report is to be believed.



Definitely have wanted to mention it in this thread. But it's been discussed so much in the past it just feels like a broken record. It's not so much about lack of access to terrain, it's about the ease and speed of access.  I would ride the tram all day. It makes for some of the best T2B skiing in New England. But honestly, many (most?) Cannon regulars don't feel that way. SIKSKIER has explained his dislike of the tram in the past and I think his feelings on it are pretty much the norm.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> ...
> 
> SIKSKIER has explained his dislike of the tram in the past and I think his feelings on it are pretty much the norm.


I suspect that's why the line at the tram isn't that horrific.


----------

